

Romney and G.O.P. Make Inroads in Silicon Valley - michael_miller
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/08/us/politics/romney-and-gop-make-inroads-in-silicon-valley.html

======
tzs
> Mr. Andreessen’s office declined to comment for this article, but he, like
> other tech industry executives, have said they find Mr. Romney’s business
> background appealing.

I've never understood this. Running a country is significantly different from
running a business. For instance, businesses can fire underperforming
employees. A President, on the other hand, can't say "Louisiana, we spend
$1.78 on you for every $1.00 we get back in taxes. It's just not working out.
We need states to be more like New Jersey, where we only spend $0.61 per $1.00
we get back. Please pack you things, and the TSA will escort you to the
Mexican or Canadian exit. We wish you the best of luck in finding citizenship
in some other country, and we will be happy to write you a letter of
recommendation".

The background I think would be most appealing for a President would be
someone who in college double majored in history and something quantitative (a
hard science, engineering, or economics at a school with a very mathematical
economics program), went to law school, and worked in some field with
international exposure.

------
lk145
I don't know why any Silicon Valley entrepreneurs would put their faith Mitt
Romney -- the guy who thinks Tesla Motors is a "loser" company, doesn't
support net neutrality, demanded mandatory porn filters on computers
([http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/24/could-romney-really-ban-
por...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/24/could-romney-really-ban-porn/)), and
is from a party that rabidly opposes immigration, science research, and
science education. If the GOP candidate were a libertarian, I would
understand, but what I don't get from this article is what Romney could
possibly offer Silicon Valley other than the hand-wavy "business background".

------
davidw
Please leave politics to other web sites, thank you.

~~~
waterlesscloud
This article involves issues that directly involve silicon valley and other
internet startup centers. Why would it not be appropriate for this site?

~~~
davidw
Because it's fundamentally about politics, which is a poisonous topic for
communities like this.

------
rorrr
SOPA / PIPA was mostly supported by democracts (35 vs 19 republicans).

<https://projects.propublica.org/sopa/>

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_US_Congresspersons_who...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_US_Congresspersons_who_support_or_oppose_SOPA/PIPA)

I'm extremely liberal, and hate GOP, but democrats really aren't that great
when it comes to understanding the internet.

